# How long does skeeter pee last if stored in wine bottles with corks?



## hollywood (Aug 23, 2013)

Or any ideas on how to store it for six months or so?


----------



## wineforfun (Aug 23, 2013)

If you have it properly stabilized and corked, you can easily get a year or more out of it.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Aug 23, 2013)

I have S. P. over 3 years that is still great.


----------



## FTC Wines (Aug 23, 2013)

I found a 3 L jug of SP that was 2.5 yrs old, it was GREAT! I think it improved with age. Just finished it. Did nothing special to it, just misplaced it. Roy


----------

